# Duodenum (GI endoscopy) biopsy damage?



## Alfred001 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been waiting for some time on an endoscopy and in the interrim my situation has considerably improved and seems to be continuing to improve. I've become convinced that my symptoms were due to stress as their substantial improvement coincided with a significant positive change in my life. The improvement is substantial enough and is continuing that I'm quite convinced my problems will resolve on their own.

My question is should I go thorugh with this test, I am wondering whether a duodenum biopsy does any significant damage as I know some biopsies do. I would hate to perform a proceedure that damages my intestines and have it later turn out to have been unnecessary.

Much thanks for any help!


----------

